# Gray screen of doom



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

I had a hard drive I knew was failing, so I had purchased a 320 GB hard drive to swap out for it. The drive arrived and I was finally ready to do the swap of the old 320 GB drive for the new one. Unfortunately, work caught up with me and I got rather busy the past week. Now, I am ready to do the upgrade, but the TiVo in question has stopped working. At reboot, it gives the initial splash screen but then goes to a gray screen. Attempting to see if the problem was the old hard drive, I took it out and did a DD copy to the new one. I've plugged it in, but it does exactly the same thing. Any suggestions?

Starting from scratch and giving up the data on the old hard drive doesn't even sound bad at this point.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

check out this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=190306

try using dd_rescue instead of dd. When my drive failed I had to use dd_rescue, then MakeTiVoBootable, and then use a kickstart code and get it to boot from the secondary boot sector as if it had recieved a software upgrade.

All this because I had 1 bad sector on my original A drive. Spinrite repaired the sector but the data was too corrupt to boot up. When I copied the data over to the new drive, it copied bad data.

Works fine now with the new drive and I lost no programs.


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

Is there any way to fix this without having a floppy drive?


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

You don't need a floppy drive. You burn the iso (I used Weaknees Bootable iso with large drive support) to a cd and boot from the cd. You set that up in your PC's bios


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't mean to be dense here, but the link you provided has a step 2 involving a floppy drive. Without it, I don't understand how the "tar =xwzf dd_rescue-0.2.tar.gz" command would work.


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

Reading down a bit, downloading RIP would address this but there are like 20 RIP files available. Which iso file do I want?


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

Never mind. I finally realized that the thread is two years old and the Hinsdale includes the dd_rescue command. I'm trying it out now. We'll see if I have any luck.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

mumpower said:


> Never mind. I finally realized that the thread is two years old and the Hinsdale includes the dd_rescue command. I'm trying it out now. We'll see if I have any luck.
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.


Sorry....I forgot to tell you that 

I also want to mention that when I used mfstools, my pc did not see the full 250gig of the new drive, it only saw 137gig. I then used the Weaknees Bootable iso and it saw all 250gig. :up:


----------

